# Would Dr. kano approve



## tshadowchaser (Dec 16, 2005)

Do you think Dr. Kano would approve of the way judo is today. Would he be saddened by the low percentage of judaka today? How do you think he would view the players today?


----------



## TheBattousai (Dec 16, 2005)

The percentage of participants wouldn't matter since it has change so much from the way he taught it. I think he would be to furious about how it is taught and learned to care the amount of judoka there are. So in short I think Jigaro Kano would be very disappointed in modern judo.


----------



## green meanie (Dec 16, 2005)

I think he would be disappointed with the way training for competition as become the focal point for most dojo's.


----------



## bignick (Dec 16, 2005)

Although there is no doubt Dr. Kano was keen on promoting the competition aspects of judo, he was instrumental in getting the sport added to the olympics.   I don't think he would have a problem at all with people training for competition.  I think he would have problems with how they are training and some of their attitudes.  You see all sorts of judoka in hunched over postures trying to out muscle each other to get the techniques.  When you watch videos of people like Kano or Mifune you don't see any of that.  The posture is very straight and the movements and off balancing are subtle.  Things were accomplished through skill rather than brute force.

The posture is really a reflection on the focus of the art.  The bent over, low defensive posture works for competition and one-on-one confrontations but judo was meant to be a true martial art and the good upright posture allows you mobility and a base to deal attacks from multiple directions.


----------



## still learning (Dec 16, 2005)

Hello, My son does high school Judo and one  of his Instructors did train in Japan.

There are two different types of training that I notice.  There is the sport side of Judo and so call defense side which can be thought of as an offense side of Judo.

In school they just practice the sport side of it.  At the dojo there are taught more practical side (the good stuffs that will work on the streets).

Judo is a great martial art.  More people should try it, especially the kids, because of the contact and easy to learn and use.  Like all skills is does take time to learn it and make it a natural part of you.............Aloha


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Dec 17, 2005)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> Do you think Dr. Kano would approve of the way judo is today. Would he be saddened by the low percentage of judaka today? How do you think he would view the players today?


 
He is a cosmopolitan man, he will be very happy that Judo has become an Olympic event and has been embraced by millions of athletes all around the world.


----------



## Henderson (Dec 18, 2005)

To Nick's point, I think Prof. Kano would be disgusted at what is being called Judo today.  Especially, when it's put on a world stage like the Olympics.  Brute force, no "ju" whatsoever, ugh!

Mifune rules!

Frank


----------



## bignick (Dec 18, 2005)

Henderson said:
			
		

> Mifune rules!



There's an understatement...


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Jan 2, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> To Nick's point, I think Prof. Kano would be disgusted at what is being called Judo today. Especially, when it's put on a world stage like the Olympics. Brute force, no "ju" whatsoever, ugh!


 
Off course he will hold a conference calling all Judo teachers from all members of IOC and giving 5 hours lectures and demos on how to perform good Judo techniques. Problem solved 

Other than that, he will be happy that his brainchild has contributed to the world of sports & international friendship!


----------

